# How much gold is on a Dixon Art Studios object?



## deserdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Has anyone scraped out a dixon art studios art object? The ones I have seen are decorated with 22kt gold, or so says the sticker.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Has anybody counted the impact craters on telamarsis?

As you can see, to answer any question, some facts must be presented. Photos, weights, dimensions would be a good start grasshopper.


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 15, 2013)

From what a Google search brought up it looks like typical 22K gold glazed percelain or ceramic items, Vases and so on. There have been a few threads about that subject on the forum before. Generally I don't think the gold adds up to all that much. According to GoldSilverPro: "Figure about $.30 per square inch on the decorated glass. Figure about $.15 for gold leaf on art objects. The statue looks plated. If is is, figure on $.45/square inch. If it's not, it's $.15."

Try this thread or you can search for others:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=857&hilit=gold+plated+dishes

macfixer01


----------



## necromancer (Dec 15, 2013)

silversaddle1 said:


> Has anybody counted the impact craters on telamarsis?
> 
> As you can see, to answer any question, some facts must be presented. Photos, weights, dimensions would be a good start grasshopper.




What is (telamarsis) ?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 16, 2013)

necromancer said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody counted the impact craters on telamarsis?
> ...



My fortress of semi solitude. :lol:


----------

